# Villagers looking at items in stores



## Etown20 (Jun 4, 2020)

A couple questions...

1. If you see a villager looking at/commenting on something in Nook's Cranny or Able Sisters, do you buy it for them?

2. Does anyone know if their dialogue about specific items is at all correlated to their interests/preferences, or do all villagers say the same things regardless of the item?


----------



## Manon_Despoina (Jun 4, 2020)

I don't know if the dialogue is always the same, but I don't always buy the items for my villagers, I only do of I think it would look okay in their home. Last week I caught Peanut staring at one of the arcade machines, which is not happening since her interior is all pink and cute. I did give her a pink umbrella the other day I found at Nooks, though!

Edit: I don't think it is at all correlated to their interests, since I don't see arcade games and Peanut happening anytime soon


----------



## Katy88 (Jun 4, 2020)

Don't know about 2., on 1. It depends what they're looking at; I don't want Bea adding a racing car bed to her coffee shop house, for example. But if it suits them, I will.

I miss how in ACNL you could talk them into buying something they were looking at!


----------



## xara (Jun 4, 2020)

also not sure about the second question but as for the first, i very rarely will unless i think the item would look nice in their home ;w;


----------



## Fendi (Jun 4, 2020)

I mean, depending on how much bells I have at hand, I may buy it for them, but I don't always do it. Usually I'm very selective with what furniture or clothing I give to my villagers because I want to be sure that it matches their appearance, as well as their house interior. 

From my memory though, typically villagers tend to repeat the same dialogue when looking at items.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 4, 2020)

Etown20 said:


> A couple questions...
> 
> 1. If you see a villager looking at/commenting on something in Nook's Cranny or Able Sisters, do you buy it for them?
> 
> 2. Does anyone know if their dialogue about specific items is at all correlated to their interests/preferences, or do all villagers say the same things regardless of the item?


idk about 2 but i buy my villagers literally anything they look at and want


----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

It depends, I give it to them sometimes, although when I buy when the villager looks at the item, they get the amazed reaction.


----------



## Blueskyy (Jun 4, 2020)

Honestly no. I push them a bit to the side so I can trigger a conversation with them again


----------



## Fye (Jun 4, 2020)

I get it for them if it suits their house, especially if its just the little misc furniture on the ground floor of Nook's. They get so cute and happy when you give it to them


----------



## basicbobagirl1130 (Jun 5, 2020)

One time, my villager Blanche was eyeing on the menu chalkboard. I didn’t think of it much, so I bought it and decided to give it to her. I checked out her house the next morning and it had the white menu chalkboard! It did not match her room at all since she has more of a Japanese feel  to her room (it would’ve probably looked better in Merengues house). I decided to never give my villagers furniture, unless if they have a tutorial house!


----------



## Sheando (Jun 5, 2020)

I talk to them and if they sound like they actually want the item, vs just “this is kinda weird, huh?” I buy it for them.


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 5, 2020)

I don’t usually buy it for them because they’re often looking at weird furniture... Yesterday I caught Marshal looking at a pet food bowl.


----------



## Mo Notony (Jun 5, 2020)

I tried buying someone something they found interesting in the store (while IN the store) and they acted like it was completely random, even though they were commenting in the bubble something like "Oh, this might be just the thing for my place".  Maybe I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## Barney (Jun 5, 2020)

I think they just wander around the store and look at everything. I caught Astrid looking at a harp that cost +100,000 Bells and saying something along the lines of 'hmmmm...I'm not sure I have the space for that...', and I was like: 'No, Astrid, you _definitely_ don't.'


----------



## Pyoopi (Jun 5, 2020)

I don't see the correlation at all when they comment on items. I just like their dialogue on the specific item.


----------



## Vextro (Jun 5, 2020)

I think they just say the same thing about everything because I doubt Maple really wants a white bunk bed...

I don't buy them the furniture because I doubt they actually want that item... and I would rather give them furniture I think would look good in their house.


----------



## marshallows (Jun 5, 2020)

i do a combination of what the previous comments has mentioned whenever i see my villagers looking at items in nook's: 

will only buy it for them if it actually fits the theme of their homes
or i will (gently..lol) nudge them to the side so i can start a conversation with them
gotta say it's amusing when they're looking at something i want to buy myself then get shocked after i bought the item


----------

